# Singer 771



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I came to a dead halt with my New Home , no amount of cleaning, rethreading,
changing bobbins would help the loose tension.
I took it to the shop yesterday and he said the plates were royally screwed up.? Nothing I had done, just age, 20+ years, and all the traveling and the fact that it is plastic......
I had been wanting a back up machine and he had a Singer 771 that I bought. It is in excellent condition , been well cared for , thoroughly gone thru and has manual, and all the acessories including the walking foot..
This machine looks feels like a sewing machine!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay!! Good for you. Hope you enjoy her!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Nothing beats getting a new machine, have fun!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I/we would like to see pics of the machine. I do not think I have ever heard of or seen a 771.


----------

